# Wide tires, off road motorcycle.



## The Tourist

I'm going to really pick your memory.

Several years ago I saw a brand of motorcycle that had a heavy frame, shorter squat wide tires and a simple engine--like a Briggs and Stratton.

It looked more like a utilitarian military bike than a sport moto-cross bike.  In fact, I don't know if the bike was ever built.

Does anyone remember seeing the ads, or the name of the bike?  If so, post a link.


----------



## Bobcat

http://www.rokon.com/


----------



## The Tourist

That's it!  That's the bike!

I wonder if there's a dealer in my area.  I always thought that looked like a very useable bike for running errands.  It looks like it could carry a ton of weight.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Other manufacturers (like Yamaha) made what they call a "BW" (big wheel) series. Basically a dirtbike with ATV tires on them. Limited production.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Yama...6.c0.m245&_trkparms=72:64|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Bobcat

http://www.rokon.com/contactus/dealers.htm

WISCONSIN
Go Anywhere LLC
S71 W 39206 HWY ZZ
Eagle, WI 53119
262-495-2406
cell 262-370-4255
fax 262-495-4314
Sean Dempsey
Email trailrider71us@yahoo.com
www.go-anywhere.us

Valley Venture LLC
N7711 Ahlstorm Rd
Black River Falls, WI 54615
715-284-5982
Email valleyventure@centurytel.net
www.valleyventurellc.com


----------



## Bobcat

Bulldog1401 said:


> Other manufacturers (like Yamaha) made what they call a "BW" (big wheel) series. Basically a dirtbike with ATV tires on them. Limited production.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Yama...6.c0.m245&_trkparms=72:64|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Not quite...

It can haul 3000lbs, it floats, and it has a PTO!

*Trail-Breaker*



List Price $5675 Please call for our lowest price.

Trail-Breaker™. The name synonymous with off road transportation for 40 years has proven its worth as an American classic. Years and years of unforgettable trips to the out back have given Rokon riders a lifetime of memories. Trail-Breakers have climbed up high peaks including the Chilean Andes, gone through mud bogs where 4-wheelers never leave, traversed slippery snow fields and even provided safe passage for explorers through the treacherous Darien Gap. Users include the US Special Forces in Desert Storm, the US Forest Service, some 25 states Fish and Game officers, countless big game hunters, and even treasure seekers. They count on Trail-Breakers because they go anywhere and do it with unparalleled ROKON reliability.

Why? Each Trail-Breaker has patented *dual wheel drive*, a high ground clearance (15 in.) lightweight (208 lbs.) and wide tractor type tires (5.9x15).

Versatile? You bet. *Mount pumps, generators, sidecars, gun boots and 50 other accessories. You can turn your Trail-Breaker into a plow horse or mountain goat. And they even float by virtue of hollow 15-inch aluminum drum wheels. Drum like in you can store up to 4.5 gallons of fuel or water in each wheel. *Narrow enough to fit down a row crop or tight tree stands. Tough enough to climb over rocks, fallen trees or other obstacles.

How? Operate for up to 9 hours on one fill up of the almost 3 gallon tank and run its classic work horse four stroke Kohler engine where ever you need to Trail-Breaker is automatic and is operated by hands only.

No shifting necessary with your feet. It's balanced enough to climb steep slopes at speeds of only 0.5 mph. It will also carry two people aboard. *Trail-Breaker is rated to haul up to 1,000 lbs. and will tow up to 3,000 lbs with optional tow-bar.*

Reliable? Most Trail-Breakers ever built are still running. And the ones built today are even better because they have solid state ignition, sealed gear cases, improved frame design, better comfort and get this, they are now even quiet. The Trail-Breaker is the quietest gas powered off road vehicle in the world. ROKON has learned from a rich history of riding and listening to owners. This lead us to incorporate changes that will make Trail-Breakers last even longer. Easy to repair and maintain. A simple thing like the same bearing appears 18 times on the machine. Standard American nut, bolts and chain make repairs a cinch and easy for you to do the work. Parts are widely available and manuals easy to follow. After all, if you start simple and rugged, it should be easy to maintain.

Trail-Breaker is a trusted and long serving name in off road transportation. We remain dedicated to quality so you can count on a successful trip wherever you go. And now with the latest 6.6 hp Kohler engine, ROKONS have incredible power and performance to go with quiet running operations.

Trail-Breaker Specifications
Drive System - Full time, front and rear wheel drive
Engine - Kohler, single cylinder, four stroke, fan cooled
Piston Displacement - 172cc
Power Output - 6.6 HP at 4,000 RPM
Power Transmission - Automatic torque converter into a three gear range selector
Speed Range:
1st gear - 0-10 MPH (16 kph)
2nd gear - 0-22 MPH (35 kph)
3rd gear - 0-40 MPH (64 kph)
Power Take Off - 6.6 HP (est.), speed proportional to throttle setting
Fuel Tank Capacity - 2.69 US (10.0 L) Hi-impact polyethylene tank.
Auxillary Fuel storage - 4.5 US gallons (17 liters) per wheel, 2.5 US gallons per 12" wheel
Fuel - Regular unleaded gas
Fuel Consumption - 0.45 gal/hr (1.7L per hour),
Brakes - Disc type, front and rear, dual handlebar mounted controls
Starter - Automatic recoil
Ignition - Electronic Magneto
Electrical - 12 volt with 90 watt alternator
Exhaust - Muffler with US Forestry approved spark arrestor
Carburetor - Fixed Main Jet Carburetor
Air Filter - Dry type
Grade Capability - 60 percent
Weight - 208 lbs. (94 kg) dry weight
Warranty - 12 month Limited Warranty

Trail-Breaker Dimensions
Wheels - 15 inch Aluminum Drum(12" optional, overall
ground clearance reduced by 1")
Tires - 5.9x15 or 8x12 with tube
Wheel Base - 51 inches (129.5 cm)
Ground Clearance - 15 inches (38 cm)
Height Over Seat - 30 inches (76 cm)
Height Over Handlebar - 42 inches (107 cm)
Width - 31 inches (79 cm)
Length - 79 inches (200 cm)
Fordable Water Depth - 24 inches (61 cm)


----------



## The Tourist

In many ways, this is the kind of vehicle I need for work in the summer. I need something stout enough to carry my cases, but with a motor small enough to sip gasoline.

I've even thought of those three-wheel bikes with two in the front, one in the back. I haven't seen one up close in person, I do know that there's a guy in my subdivision that owns one.

Small would be good, parking is a mess in Madison.

http://www.gizmag.com/go/6823/


----------



## Bulldog1401

Bobcat said:


> Not quite...



I know that it is not a rokon...But it is another alternative...


----------



## The Tourist

I'm looking at all alternatives.  Those cases are heavy.  Yikes, after all, they're full of stones!


----------



## Av8r3400

Rokon's not street legal.  It's actually a 2x2, also (two wheel drive)!

You should be looking for one of these!  (You biker trash, you!)


----------



## The Tourist

Harley brought all of us graybeards a three-wheeler in 2008. It's more of touring bike. I don't think I need anything that heavy. I believe this yellow servi-car was 45 ci.

I have to make some decisions this winter. Just exactly how far do I want to extend my service area. How much am I willing to spend. Should I do work by UPS only. (A friend of mine, also a tinker, only does UPS sharpening.)

But now is the time for research.


----------



## Bobcat

Hmmmm, auction sharpening/tinker services on eBay using PayPal and UPS/USPS. Wouldn't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Erik

Have you considered one of the Ural (Dnieper) side car bikes?  Solid shaft between the back wheel & the sidecar for stability & traction, fairly fuel efficient, Side car will carry your cases, etc...

Another option along those lines are the British surplus bikes coming into the country these days - very similar appearance to the Ural (from a distance), reliable, relatively inexpensive, etc...

or maybe one of the new Smart Cars - 2 seats, baby sized storage behind them, scary good mileage for a non-hybrid, which also means none of the hybrid costs.

Down side being, none of these are built in the states.


----------



## The Tourist

Erik said:


> the new Smart Cars


 
As a matter of fact, I was thinking about getting one.

The one problem I can't shake is that sometimes I pick up extra work at a salon or a restaurant just for being there.  You walk in to do five knives, and you leave after doing twelve of them.  Some people give me "impulse" stuff.  I'm there, they have something going dull, so, what the hey.

I don't want to extend outside of Dane County, so a Smart Car would do the trick.  And I could park the F-150 for use only in winter.  It's a 1997, and that would keep wear down to a minimum.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

The Tourist said:


> I'm going to really pick your memory.
> 
> Several years ago I saw a brand of motorcycle that had a heavy frame, shorter squat wide tires and a simple engine--like a Briggs and Stratton.
> 
> It looked more like a utilitarian military bike than a sport moto-cross bike.  In fact, I don't know if the bike was ever built.
> 
> Does anyone remember seeing the ads, or the name of the bike?  If so, post a link.



  A friend of mine restores these & they have titles. One is a Simplex Sportsman Senior, the other a Sportsman Jr. These two have been sold, but he currently has one he's riding that is mechanically restored, but has wonderful old patina & looks straight out of the late 50's/early 60's.


----------



## The Tourist

I rode something similar as kid.  Great fun.  And at that time not too many rules of the road were enforced in our subdivision.  We could go just about anywhere.

And like I've said before, I've even thought about tricking out a Sportster as a little scooter.  At my size, it feels like a scooter--and still great fun!


----------



## allias

I own a older 2wd rokon and hate it. Slow,bad suspension and handles horrible. I also own a bw200 and bw350 and love it. The 350 would be the way to go. Mine has a registration and at one time I had a plate and rode it in the street. It wasn't 100% legal (tires,no horn etc.) but never had a problem. Just my opinion.


----------



## JimVT

I am down to 2 rokons now. This one has a atc110 honda engine in it. Lots of gears with that Hi-Lo switch.


----------



## JimVT




----------



## muleman RIP

nice bike!


----------



## Av8r3400

JimVT said:


>




More investigation is definitely needed into this offroad system.  

With much *LARGER *photos!

​


----------



## JimVT

Rokon will be appearing nationally on the History TV channel Monday, June 7th on a show called “Pawn Star Brokers.”  Check your local listings for time.  In the East it will be seen at 10 pm.  Watch how Rick, the old man and Chumlee give a 70s era Rokon the once over.  Should do wonders for everyone’s view of what their Rokon is worth.


----------



## afab

I have what I believe to be a 1969 rokon that is in the middle of a transformation from original to a honda 90 inplant. All parts are there plus extra engines. Do to health and time restrants, and lack of how do you do this, does anyone have any suggetions for a service shop in the WI or midwest that is Honest. I inherritted the unit from a neighbor after helping them.


----------



## afab

I have what I believe to be a 1969 rokon that is in the middle of a transformation from original to a honda 90 inplant. All parts are there plus extra engines. Do to health and time restrants, and lack of how do you do this, does anyone have any suggetions for a service shop in the WI or midwest that is Honest. I inherritted the unit from a neighbor after helping them.


----------

